# Does someone know what model this is?



## 1987 (Aug 25, 2018)

I've been trying to figure out the serials, and I keep getting multiple versions. My carb has been acting funny and I would like to replace it with a new one, along with replacing my friction plate before an early snow sneaks up on me.

the engine says it's 7HP. Searching bay and amazon part numbers has me even more confused! I even tried looking at videos on youtube and pictures of labeled models, but I never seem to find one that looks exactly like mine. Any help would greatly be appreciated.

I would like to also paint it and clean it up, but I was afraid in doing so before I find out the correct model and parts number it would be impossible to fix.

https://imgur.com/a/plHNhHx is photos of both serials.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*That would be 1 of those TECUMSEH Engines on that snowblower of yours. ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The model and serial posted is for the blower attachment. You need the model and serial numbers for the tractor, it should be on the rear plate of the snowblower tractor. I think you can also use the numbers from the engine tag to search for parts.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF, 1987. Here is a link to the parts, owners and service manual for your machine, 1977 model I believe.


Your engine numbers will be stamped on top of the recoil shroud, just in front of the spark plug, and may be hidden by the electric start button, if you have one. These numbers will be used for looking up engine parts and as POWERSHIFT93 stated, it will be a Tecumseh motor.


Tecumseh engine service manual - http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


Ariens Order Owners Manuals


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Model number of the bucket attachment, only the attachment, is 924023.
Model number of the snowblower itself is 924032.

1978 model year.
manuals:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/02432400D.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM 24000.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/000123A.pdf

Scot


----------



## 1987 (Aug 25, 2018)

Thank you for all the responses. That would explain why I couldn't figure it out haha! Here is the code on top. Would anyone be able to point me to a new carb for it?

https://imgur.com/a/n5f78rI


Thank you again!


----------



## sewman (Aug 12, 2018)

Have you tried putting some Seafoam or other carb cleaner in the tank & run for a while?It usually works for me.HTH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You're looking for a carb to fit a H70-130210D When searching you should have a photo of the actual carb handy so you can visually check in the ad the the throttle and choke hook up the same.
These aren't a recommendation, just two I pulled up from the part number search.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=h70-120210d
https://www.amazon.com/TECUMSEH-632371A-CARBURETOR-THROWER-Everest/dp/B00KI11Q5E/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1535294880&sr=1-1&keywords=632371

.


----------



## 1987 (Aug 25, 2018)

sewman said:


> Have you tried putting some Seafoam or other carb cleaner in the tank & run for a while?It usually works for me.HTH


It runs, but its leaking from the carb.


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

if that cost is correct for new carbs...cheaper to buy the new ones than buying a kit and the time to rebuild the one on the machine....


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

firedudetl1 said:


> if that cost is correct for new carbs...cheaper to buy the new ones than buying a kit and the time to rebuild the one on the machine....


yes..but..there is more to the story.

is the brand-new, made in China, cheap carb the same quality as the original Tecumseh carb?
I dont know for sure..but based on the quality of 90% of cheap Chinese products, I would say: not too likely.
IMO, its far better to clean the original carb, or clean and also install a rebuild kit, than replace with a cheap carb of unknown and perhaps dubious quality and performance.

just my opinion, but an opinion based on the past 10 years of using a 1971 Ariens with original almost 50-year old Tecumseh engine, and original almost 50 year old carb.
your mileage may vary..

Scot


----------



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

You're certainly right about the question of quality with a new carb, however, the issue with rebuilding is a combination of what rebuilding parts are available, is the original carb not worn too much/ in"good" enough condition to rebuild, and what's your time worth to do the rebuild....
While I'd rather rebuild the old carbs and use them, I'm getting to a point where these are not "antique collectibles" to display but working machines that need to run properly and usually "soon", so maybe "cheap stuff" it is
a little sad, but reality of life...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> yes..but..there is more to the story.
> 
> is the brand-new, made in China, cheap carb the same quality as the original Tecumseh carb?
> I dont know for sure..but based on the quality of 90% of cheap Chinese products, I would say: not too likely.
> ...


you beat me too it. I agree. take off that carb and clean it. determine where it is leaking. probably the fuel line needs replacing and the bowl rubber ring maybe. and a good cleaning wouldn't help. I have had some luck with chinese carbs but it is hit or miss and the quality is not there.

try keeping your original carb. first.


----------

